# Overcharged for SX OS code by Axiogames



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

I ordered an SX OS code from Axiogames yesterday and they processed payment and sent the code during the night but I have been overcharged. 

Their webpage and the payment receipt email both say $24.95 but they charged $28.90 to my card. I know for a fact that this isn't a fee from my card provider. 

I've emailed AG and their payment provider who emailed me the receipt but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2018)

That is weird... See if maybe they collected tax on it.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> That is weird... See if maybe they collected tax on it.



Thanks, my friend made the same suggestion however if they did then I think they would need to mention it in the payment email by law and also the $3.95 figure is wrong based on the tax rate for where I live.


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 22, 2018)

BloodRose said:


> I ordered an SX OS code from Axiogames yesterday and they processed payment and sent the code during the night but I have been overcharged.
> 
> Their webpage and the payment receipt email both say $24.95 but they charged $28.90 to my card. I know for a fact that this isn't a fee from my card provider.
> 
> I've emailed AG and their payment provider who emailed me the receipt but has anyone else experienced this?



Interesting.. here are TOS

Article 1 – Price

1.1 – The prices of the articles are those applicable the day of the confirmation of order.

1.2 – The prices given on the XXXXXX site are Net of tax and include transportation costs. Prices indicated are final and nothing will be added by Axiogame.

1.3 – Axiogame prices are displayed in US$ (United States of America Dollars). The customer can define in his/her preferences a second currency to have an up to date conversion of the pricing in his/her currency. But payment is always in US$.   *<-- Based on this are you sure it's not a conversion charge?*

1.4 – The prices of the articles taken into account for the invoicing will be those at the day of the validation of the order by the customer. No change of a product price will be accepted after the creation of an order, whether the variation is positive or negative.

1.5 – Our prices do NOT include country specific custom taxes & duties, associated with the delivery of your order. These fees must be paid by the customer directly to the delivery carrier at the time of delivery. *<-- assuming it's not this as this would be at the stage of delivery and this was a digital delivery?*


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

Morty2K said:


> Interesting.. here are TOS
> 
> Article 1 – Price
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. So basically by their own TOS they have either intentionally or accidentally robbed me.

It's definitely not a conversion charge because I used a pre-paid credit card when I bought it that offers 0% commission on FOREX transactions. There's no way I'd give my real CC info to a site like this one. 

Obviously no import tax applies because the code was just sent by email and the value of the product falls below what would incur fees in my country anyway.


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 22, 2018)

BloodRose said:


> Thanks for this. So basically by their own TOS they have either intentionally or accidentally robbed me.
> 
> It's definitely not a conversion charge because I used a pre-paid credit card when I bought it that offers 0% commission on FOREX transactions. There's no way I'd give my real CC info to a site like this one.
> 
> Obviously no import tax applies because the code was just sent by email and the value of the product falls below what would incur fees in my country anyway.



Thats a good call with the prepaid card  - I will be interested in the outcome of this as to what caused the difference. *watching*


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

Morty2K said:


> Thats a good call with the prepaid card  - I will be interested in the outcome of this as to what caused the difference. *watching*



Well one thing is for sure, they've tried to take the piss out of the wrong guy. I'll give them a few days to respond and then take it from there. If it's some sort of admin charge then they should have said that when I bought it because I could have bought one cheaper and with less hassle from SXFlashcard if that was the case.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

BloodRose said:


> Well one thing is for sure, they've tried to take the piss out of the wrong guy. I'll give them a few days to respond and then take it from there. If it's some sort of admin charge then they should have said that when I bought it because I could have bought one cheaper and with less hassle from SXFlashcard if that was the case.


Ask them to refund you on overcharge


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 27, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Ask them to refund you on overcharge



I've tried that and they're not responding to emails anymore.


----------

